# October Hole



## canton (Oct 12, 2007)

It's nasty. We're going to try and cut it out today. No guarantees though.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

It looks like a big part of the tree branch has either been removed or floated away. There IS still a strainer river left but not like it was yesterday. I still wouldn't want to swim into it, or float into it upside down, so be careful!


----------

